# New's Bulletin/ AEP Thieves Nabbed with the goods.



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Today, Sunday July 19th 2009, Morgan County Sheriff Department captured suspect's believed to be involved in the AEP campsite thefts. Suspect's were handcuffed and arrested at the Old School House parking lot in Reinersville early Sunday afternoon. More details to follow as they become available.
They finally got the S.O.B.'s. Yahooooooo!!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Yippie!!!

If they're found guilty... I hope they throw the book at them.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

That's great to hear! That's the main reason I haven't done any camping up there this year...It doesn't take me that long to drive home...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 24, 2009)

This is great news. We were up there fishing yesterday and had a lady stop us to ask if we had seen anyone in a vehicle that matched her description. She said they were camping at campsite G and someone had just broken into their vehicles and stole a bunch of stuff earlier that day. She also said they had reported it to the sheriff shortly after. Hopefully this will lead to some sort of prosecution and maybe even the return of some goods to their rightful owners.


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

Glad to hear the good news. Usually it seems everyone there keeps an eye on others things, especially during hunting season.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Awsome......


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If it's found they were the culprits, take em to the campgrounds and handcuff them to a tree, hang a sign nearby, " HEY, WE"RE THE THEIVES ", that oughta do it !!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Wish the locals would have caught them before the authorities did.


----------



## sheetsabud (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea !!!!!!


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

Give them a good ole caning


----------

